# Que tal Disney en Octubre??



## Beatles_Girl

Hola a todos soy nueva por estos foros, me alegra mucho que haya una seccion en español!!! aunque las que estan en ingles tambien estan excelentes!!  

Una preguntita...alguno de ustedes ha tenido la oportunidad d evisitar Magic Kingdom en las primeras semanas de octubre....es que mi prometido y yo planeamos un viaje del 9 al 19 de octubre, lei en otras paginas que no hay mucha gente asi es que las atracciones estan libres de largas filas..
Que tal el clima, alguna recomendacion?? hoteles, tips... espero sus respuestas....saludos byebye!!!


----------



## bubie2.5

Hace 4 años fui en octubre. No habían laras filas (menos personas que a principios de diciembre). No lluvias, al menos cuando estuve yo, y no mucho calor, en las noches refrescaba algo, pero no lo suficiente como para abrigarse.


----------



## Precious1971

Octubre is un buen mes para ir a MK.  Mientras no alla un Hurracan que the moleste es uno de los mejores tiempos.  El clima no es tan calido como en el verano y no hay tanta gente porque los ninos estan en las escuela.  Por hotel, you recomendaria los hoteles de Disney ya que tienes muchas comodidades, como el transporte por toda la propiedad de Disney, estan cera y puedes ir y venir de los parques mas comodamente y muchas cosas mas.  Yo desde que me quede en un hotel de Disney en el 1993 no me gusta quedarme en los hoteles de afuera.

Tambien oyi en la radio ayer, que Disney reimbersada a las personas cuales vacaciones sean danadas por un Hurican o Tormenta tropical.  Lo cual creo que es un buen seguro para las personas que vienen a Disney en tiempo de Hurracanes.


----------



## AlvaroLuis

Beatles_Girl said:
			
		

> Hola a todos soy nueva por estos foros, me alegra mucho que haya una seccion en español!!! aunque las que estan en ingles tambien estan excelentes!!
> 
> Una preguntita...alguno de ustedes ha tenido la oportunidad d evisitar Magic Kingdom en las primeras semanas de octubre....es que mi prometido y yo planeamos un viaje del 9 al 19 de octubre, lei en otras paginas que no hay mucha gente asi es que las atracciones estan libres de largas filas..
> Que tal el clima, alguna recomendacion?? hoteles, tips... espero sus respuestas....saludos byebye!!!



Hola Beatles-Girl!    Llevo casi 7 años en estos boards y es la primera vez que me encuentro con otra persona de Panamá!  

Yo he viajado a Disney en Octubre varias veces, la última fue el año pasado.
Clima: no más caluroso que Panamá. Las lluvias no son frecuentes en esta época del año, pero si llueve no durará mucho. Te recomiendo que visites weather.com con regularidad antes del viaje para que tengas una idea.  Una vez en el hotel lo que hago todas las mañanas es prender la tele en el weather channel...  
Filas: Por lo general encontrarás menos gente que en otras épocas del año, con ciertas excepciones.  Algunas noches del mes en Magic Kingdom tendrán los Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (MNSSHP), lo cual puede dar como resultado que esos días más gente llegue al parque al final del día para quedarse despues que haya cerrado.  En todo caso recuerda que los fines de semana siempre serán mas concurrido que los fines de semana.
MNSSHP: Si te gusta Halloween no te puedes perder una de estas. Como lo dice su nombre (not so scary) es una fiesta de Halloween light en MK. El parque se mantiene abierto para los que han comprado entradas para MNSSHP al igual que la mayoría de los rides.
EPCOT: Food & Wine Festival   - la principal razón de mis viajes a WDW en Octubre.  Les recomiendo que no se pierdan esto. Mi único consejo es: compartan una copa de vino y un plato de cada kiosko en el World Showcase. Mejor aún si se están alojando en un hotel de Disney, pues no tendrán que manejar de vuelta al hote.
Halloween Horror Nights: Mi segunda razón para viajar a Orlando en Octubre. Esto es en Universal y no es para nada "light"  Es una fiesta de Halloween intensa. Para mayor informacion puedes visitar la página web de Universal Orlando.

Si necesitas mas información no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## AlvaroLuis

BTW.... No me había percatado que vas a Disney en tu luna de miel!!!!!    

Ese era nuestro plan original, pero nos casamos en 1988 y, como estoy seguro te habrán contado, estábamos en plena crisis económica en Panamá y poco antes de la boda congelaron todos los fondos en los bancos... incluyendo nuestro presupuesto de luna de miel    Así que tuvimos que improvisar...  

Te animo a que compartas, un poco, con nosotros algunos de tus planes para este viaje y estoy seguro que encontrarás toneladas de consejos y sugerencias, sobre todo de otros disboarders que han pasado su luna de miel en Disney.


----------



## Beatles_Girl

HELLOOOO!!!!  

Sorry que no habia contestado antes, pero mi laptop DE LA NADA   se daño....y la tuve en reparacion desde el lunes hasta hoy...pueden creerlo se le daño todo el sistema electrico, y eso q solo tiene 8 meses   pero bueno gracias a Dios esta como nueva y no me cobraron nada porq estaba en garantia    

Mil gracias a todos por sus posts!!! wow un compatriota panameño!!! eso era lo unico q me imaginaba encontrar por aca!! que bien!!  

Si, estamos planeando nuestra luna de miel para octubre y por lo q veo el clima esta mas o menos a favor, que bien q no haya tanta calor como en Panama porq aqui es un pais BBQ jajajajajajaja!!! pero de verdad no hay ni friito para llevar un abrigo???

Que lastima que tu luna de miel fue para los tiempos de la invasion, yo tambien recuerdo esa epoca y eso q estaba pequeña...pero bueno me alegro que al final hayan improvisado algo y la hayan pasado super!! Disney siempre va a estar ahi esperandonos    

Estaba leyendo varios sites que dan consejos acerca de las estadias en Disney en los hoteles y la verdad quede bastante confundida   porq en la mayoria la queja es el transporte disney....que si va muy lleno que esta lejisimos que hace muchas paradas,etc...Claro hay que considerar que nosotros los latinos somos exigentes por excelencia   

Nosotros estamos considerando rentar un auto alla, que opinan ustedes, es factible?? mi futuro esposo y yo planeamos quedarnos por casi 11 dias para llevarlo a conocer lo mejor de orlando...(soy una disney-adicta confesa)

Sobre la fiesta de disney en halloween mato por ir!!!!, debe ser lo maximo!! la verdad nunca he asistido y el food, wine festival tambien suena excelente!! lo que si no voy ni aunq me paguen es la fiesta de universal...MI SUEÑO ES SAGRADO y yo soy super miedosa....y creanme que el q me va a tener q aguantar es mi novio y no quiero hacerle pasar malas noches al pobre


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

Puedes alquilar el coche, muchas veces es cómodo tenerlo, y desde luego que es mucho más conveniente si es que planean ir por las noches a DTD, PI o DWS, o si disfrutan del Boardwalk.

Si es que se hospedan en un hotel de Disney, para el único parque que te queda mejor el transporte de Disney es MK, para los demás el coche es mejor.

Que disfruten su viaje.

Julie


----------



## AlvaroLuis

Beatles_Girl said:
			
		

> HELLOOOO!!!!
> 
> Mil gracias a todos por sus posts!!! wow un compatriota panameño!!! eso era lo unico q me imaginaba encontrar por aca!! que bien!!
> 
> pero de verdad no hay ni friito para llevar un abrigo???
> 
> Que lastima que tu luna de miel fue para los tiempos de la invasion, yo tambien recuerdo esa epoca y eso q estaba pequeña...pero bueno me alegro que al final hayan improvisado algo y la hayan pasado super!! Disney siempre va a estar ahi esperandonos
> 
> Estaba leyendo varios sites que dan consejos acerca de las estadias en Disney en los hoteles y la verdad quede bastante confundida   porq en la mayoria la queja es el transporte disney....que si va muy lleno que esta lejisimos que hace muchas paradas,etc...Claro hay que considerar que nosotros los latinos somos exigentes por excelencia
> 
> Nosotros estamos considerando rentar un auto alla, que opinan ustedes, es factible?? mi futuro esposo y yo planeamos quedarnos por casi 11 dias para llevarlo a conocer lo mejor de orlando...(soy una disney-adicta confesa)
> 
> Sobre la fiesta de disney en halloween mato por ir!!!!, debe ser lo maximo!! la verdad nunca he asistido y el food, wine festival tambien suena excelente!! lo que si no voy ni aunq me paguen es la fiesta de universal...MI SUEÑO ES SAGRADO y yo soy super miedosa....y creanme que el q me va a tener q aguantar es mi novio y no quiero hacerle pasar malas noches al pobre



Hola!  Me alegra que hayas podido resolver el problema con tu computadora... te entiendo... corte de venas  

Sorry! "ni un friito", aunque si llevas un jacket ligero lo puedes usar en la noche (lo que usarías en una oficina con A/C)

"HOLA... me llamo Alvaro y soy un Disney-holic  " (no estás sola)

Hoteles y transporte: depende de dónde te quedes así será el transporte que te toque.  Si están en el mood para el derroche... hey!... luna de miel!!! si no es ahora cuándo?    te recomiendo los monorail hotels (Contemporary, Polynesian y... por supuesto... Grand Floridian)  Para llegar a MK sólo tienes que subirte al monorail y listo... aparte de tener la inigualable vista de los fuegos artificiales de MK (Wishes) todas las noches.  Para ir a EPCOT solo tienes que tomar el monorail al ticket & transportation center y de ahí tomar el que va a EPCOT.

El otro que me gusta (en este si he estado) es el Wilderness Lodge.  El transporte a MK es en bote. Muy relajante!

Si te gusta EPCOT entonces el hotel que te conviene es el Boardwalk o el Yatch and Beach Club.  Puedes caminar a EPCOT (entreda trasera, entre Francia y el Reino Unido) o tomar el friendship boat.  Desde estos hoteles tambien tienes MGM a unos minutos caminando o por bote.  Estos botes igual te conectan tambien con los hoteles Swan y Dolphin.

Todos los otros hoteles, si no me equivoco, requieren del uso de los buses... y aquí es donde la mayoría de las quejas radican.  Personalmente las veces que he usado los buses me ha ido bien.   PERO... nosotros siempre alquilamos carro, pues me gusta poder ir a otros lugares en Orlando y para eso lo mejor es tener un carro alquilado.  En todo caso, al chequearte en el hotel te darán un pase para el carro y no tendrás que pagar estacionamiento en los parques (aprox $10 por día)

Si les interesa el MNSSHP te recomiendo entres al website de Disney para ver qué días durante tus vacaciones hay y si quedan boletos todavía. Te recomiendo que los compres antes de salir de Panamá y que uses el sistema "Will call" (los retiras cuando llegues allá... no olvides llevar la misma tarjeta de crédito que utilices para hacer la compra)

Ok, todo por el momento... si tienes otras dudas estoy a tus ordenes.


----------



## jules274

Beatles_Girl said:
			
		

> Hola a todos soy nueva por estos foros, me alegra mucho que haya una seccion en español!!! aunque las que estan en ingles tambien estan excelentes!!
> 
> Una preguntita...alguno de ustedes ha tenido la oportunidad d evisitar Magic Kingdom en las primeras semanas de octubre....es que mi prometido y yo planeamos un viaje del 9 al 19 de octubre, lei en otras paginas que no hay mucha gente asi es que las atracciones estan libres de largas filas..
> Que tal el clima, alguna recomendacion?? hoteles, tips... espero sus respuestas....saludos byebye!!!



hola

Yo estaba en WDW en octubre el año pasado y lo encontré completamente ocupado, también durante el primer fin de semana de octubre esto es unas Vacaciones americanas y los parques estaban muy ocupados, también el tiempo tenía mucha lluvia, pero estaba todavía muy caliente.


----------



## Beatles_Girl

De verdad hay mucha gente    no puede ser yo que pensaba q no iba a haber tantas filas.....

Q servicio usan para comprar tickets...alguna vez alguno ha utilizado "Maple Leaf Tickets", me parece muy comodo ya q te hacen el deliveryde tickets a todos los parques al hotel, pero no se si tiene alguna desventaja...  

Se han quedado en el Animal Kingdom Lodge??, no me decido entre ese hotel o el Gran Floridian que dicen ustedes??


----------



## AlvaroLuis

Beatles_Girl said:
			
		

> De verdad hay mucha gente    no puede ser yo que pensaba q no iba a haber tantas filas.....
> 
> Q servicio usan para comprar tickets...alguna vez alguno ha utilizado "Maple Leaf Tickets", me parece muy comodo ya q te hacen el deliveryde tickets a todos los parques al hotel, pero no se si tiene alguna desventaja...
> 
> Se han quedado en el Animal Kingdom Lodge??, no me decido entre ese hotel o el Gran Floridian que dicen ustedes??



Creo que la cantidad de gente dependera de "cuando en Octubre".  Las veces que hemos ido no ha sido tan malo.

Para los tiquetes generalmente uso ticketmania.com... basicamente porque ya he hecho transacciones con ellos y nunca me han fallado... por lo general son los que tienen los precios mas bajos.  He escuchado buenas referencias de maple leaf ticket.

Nosotros nos quedamos en el AK Lodge hace aprox 4 anios. El hotel es precioso, con un lobby impresionante y un tremendo ambiente en las noches (nada de rumba... solo paz y tranquilidad  )  Nuestra habitacion estaba algo lejos del lobby pero teniamos savannah view... y logramos ver algunos animales durante nuestra estadia    No nos hemos quedado nunca en el Grand Floridian (lo mas cerca que he estado es cuando fuimos al restaurante) pero a juzgar por el lobby y todo lo demas debe ser fabuloso.


----------



## Jud0426

Hello!!! Oye que bueno encontrarse con panameños por aqui!  , Entre a esta pagina buscando tambien info sobre el clima en octubre.  Pues tambien tengo listas unas vacaciones con mi prometido entre finales de Sept hasta primeros dias de octubre, por 10 dias.

La verdad tambien ando un poco preocupada por si hay lluvia! Haber si me informan acerca de sus experiencias en esos dias.

Otra cosa es que tambien estamos que no nos decidimos si ir al Not So Scary, porque no sabemos si valdra la pena.  Lo que si esta decidido es dar vueltas alrededor del mundo en el Food & Wine Festival!  

Bueno muchas gracias, y cuidense!

Judith


----------



## AlvaroLuis

Jud0426 said:
			
		

> Hello!!! Oye que bueno encontrarse con panameños por aqui!  , Entre a esta pagina buscando tambien info sobre el clima en octubre.  Pues tambien tengo listas unas vacaciones con mi prometido entre finales de Sept hasta primeros dias de octubre, por 10 dias.
> 
> La verdad tambien ando un poco preocupada por si hay lluvia! Haber si me informan acerca de sus experiencias en esos dias.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tambien estamos que no nos decidimos si ir al Not So Scary, porque no sabemos si valdra la pena.  Lo que si esta decidido es dar vueltas alrededor del mundo en el Food & Wine Festival!
> 
> Bueno muchas gracias, y cuidense!
> 
> Judith



Hola "pana", por lo menos ya somos 3 de manera oficial  

Como he mencionado anteriormente, Octubre no es un mes muy lluvioso, o por lo menos no lo ha sido las veces que me ha tocado viajar a Orlando en esa epoca del año.  Si quieres informacion mas detallada te recomiendo que visites www.weatherunderground.com Tienes que hacer un search usando "Orlando, FL" y luego vas a la parte inferior de la página de Orlando donde encontrarás un link para información histórica sobre clima, incluyendo los niveles de precipitación.... lluvia     

Mickey's Not So Scary: Sí vale la pena desde mi punto de vista. No es de miedo, pues está diseñado pensando en los niños pequeños, pero es una manera diferente de ver MK. Pueden ir disfrazados si lo desean o sin disfraz, te toman una foto con un fondo relacionado con Halloween... y hasta te la envían por correo a Panamá!

Food & Wine Festival: En mi cabeza no existe la posibilidad de ir a Orlando en Octubre y perderse esta fiesta.    Nosotros casi ni desayunamos cuando vamos al F&W, para estar seguros de ir con "el tanque vacio" y poder probar de todos los kioskos...  

Espero se diviertan mucho y si tienes alguna otra pregunta no dudes en hacerla.


----------



## Jud0426

Oye muchisimas gracias por tus sugerencias!  
Bueno ya solo faltan 22   dias para nuestras vacaciones   y estamos super emocionados  , no es mi primera ida, pero si la de el, asi que imaginense, saldra el niño que hay en el!  jajjajaja a punto de cumplir 29 años!  

Como te dije, lo que no faltara es ir al Food and Wine Festival, no nos lo podemos perder jejejeje!  

Bueno ya se donde puedo venir para cualquier duda que tenga, de verdad muchisimas gracias, este foro me parece EXCELENTE!  

Bye bye y suerte a todos  !!!


----------

